# Water?



## speckiller (Sep 12, 2010)

So why does every one get so cranky about people roost busting geese? don't they come back? i do it all the time and have no problem killing birds


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Cause its called 'fieldfowling' not 'waterfowling'?


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

speckiller said:


> So why does every one get so cranky about people roost busting geese? don't they come back? i do it all the time and have no problem killing birds


oke:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willert pc (Sep 6, 2007)

im thinking that this ones a real smart one :bop:


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

This person is trying to stir the pot im thinkin


----------



## usaf11 (Nov 23, 2009)

i guess that explains the nice people that were doing that today even though i was in the field at 5 am and 700am trucks were flying up and down the gravel road shooting at random geese and what did i get.......... NOTHING!!! thanks guys!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

greenwinger_13 said:


> This person is trying to stir the pot im thinkin


Bingo - good call gang leaving this one alone.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We are getting smarter.... :wink: :beer: :lol:


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

:shake: :shake: :shake: :shake: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Dang it! You mean that I have been doing it the hard way? I think Walmart still has some of those kiddie wading pools on clearance, will geese roost on those? I'll bet I could put a few in my back yard and guard them ever so vigilantly with a slingshot and a bag of marbles. Do I need decoys too? Spinners? Imagine the gas money I will save!!!


----------

